# best e collar?



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking for some experienced opinions on what the best e collar on the market for training a lab is. I dont need one that controls multiple collars or anything. I just want a good one that wont fail on me when I need it and wont ruin when the dog jumps in the freezing water.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I use tritronics.. great product and great customer service


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

i have had great luck with tritronics. Used at least two different models and always works. The one model i used had a rubber oring or gasket around the battery cap for waterproof function.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

tri tronics gets my vote. they have a a good warranty. I have a sportbasic g3 with two collars. Battery life is great in the transmitter and reciever


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i have the upland special G3 with two collars and beepers... soon to be three


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

i think tritronics is junk and overpriced at that. had the classic 70 and it seemed to f up every other time i used it. always someting and had to send it back to tritroncis several times. After at least 5 times going back they "upgraded" me to the g2 which also is a pos. not to mention that they are heavy and bulky. range seemed to go quickly on the new g2 which doesn't help when your dog runs hard at a half mile out. also lost its puch, so if you got a stubborn dog you may consider that. I seem to be in the minority on tritronics, but i probably use my e collars more than than most. I feel that if your dropping 300 or more the product should hold up. did i mention that mine wont charge unless you wiggle the damn thing for 5 minutes to get it in just the right spot? anyhow i'm not happy with mine. For a decent cheap collar, i like Lion country's innoteck knock off. nice and compact transmitter, but cheap lanyard should be upgraded to prevent loss in thick cover. not the greatest range, but enough juice to get a stubborn dogs attention, not enough to knock down a hard head though.


----------



## coydog1254 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have trained a lot of dogs both professionally and at home. I have had DT, Tritronics, and Dogtra. I will tell you now you will never beat a Dogtra. They are tough reliable and will outlast any dog you own. The options you get for the money are well worth it. Good luck hope you're happy with what ever you decide on. Just remember, buy once, cry once...as a buddy of mine always said.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I come from a long line of **** hound handlers although I myself havnt **** hunted for years. All the guys I know have always used tritronics.


----------

